# Introducing myself



## universal11 (Jan 3, 2006)

just wanted to say hey everyone,I'm a new member. looking to learn as much that I can about cycling steriods & weight lifting.I've been trainning sense I was in high school with wrestling, never could gain weight because of my weight class 135, but now I'M ready to gain weight. later


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

welcome m8


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

had to move your post from another thread 

hi all the same

Nick


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello mate.

Just noticed Nick500MOD name change. Nice and clear :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

FierceFrets said:


> Hello mate.
> 
> Just noticed Nick500MOD name change. Nice and clear :lol:
> 
> :twisted: Fierce


lol

i have 2 accounts, nick500 is what i post on mostly, the nick500MOD is just for modding (something to do with a fudged permissions thing so i had to make a new account)

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome my friend.

But before we can give any info, it would be nice to have some stats.

Age, height, weight, lifting experience etc.

Take it easy

Andy


----------



## universal11 (Jan 3, 2006)

my name is Robert, I'M 24yrs old 5'8" 160pounds, with about 16% body fat, I work out 4 days a week. I've cycled test400 & deca300 with clomids for post cycle, test average about 5oomgs a week with deca 600mgs for an 8 week cycle. that was about a year ago. the results were good butI lost half the gains,my biggest problem is my diet, and I know thats one of the most important things to gain weight. info please


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

what diet do you currently follow?

Fiercefrets wrote a good bulk-up write up here that you might find useful, particularly the diet:

Hey Stormtime,

A few things for ya to think on...

1: Gotta get rid of some of the cardio mate. If the football is keeping you fit enough to play the game, stick with that and nothing more. Like the other fella said, its gonna burn alot of calaries and you need em!

2: Theres 3 things you need to know about muscle gain.

Workouts: 30 to 45 mins.

Couple of sets of 5 or 6 with easy wieght to warm up each body part thats gonna get trained that day.

Then the fun bit! 12 sets spread over 3 or 4 exercises for large body parts (chest, back, legs) 9 sets over 3 execises for small body parts (biceps, triceps, delts, calfs). Each of these sets should be done with a weight that will enable you to do 6 to 8 reps only. You MUST hit failure by the 8th rep, preferably the 6th! Its important you know what failure means. I take it to mean that you could not move the wieght any more no matter WHAT, while keeping good, safe form on your lift. ok? Remember that you dont want to train you ego and learn not to give a s**t what anyone else is lifting. You have to learn to compete with yourself Twisted Evil For this i recomend writing down everything you do on your workout. When you have a routine down (3 way split, training every other day-find info yourself or ask here for a basic routine) you will know what you did the last time you did that exercise and you are looking to improve EVERY time! When you can do 8 reps, its time for the weight to move up by the smallest amount possible. When you hit 8 reps with the new wieght you go up again and so on. DONT work out every day, you will be battered in under a week. Every other day is fine.

Food: Lots and often

This is what i do. I have one of those casio watches with a count down timer on it. When i get up in the morning i have my breakfast and after i set the countdown for 2hr 30min. I then follow this pattern for the rest of the day. When the timer goes off, EAT, then press the timer again! At this stage in the game I would not worry about wieghing food and all that, thats for guys that have been doing this a while. I'm a bit of a hardgainer like you so I eat anything. As a rule make sure that each meal has a good source of protein (tuna, chicken, beef are the most popular) a good carb (rice, potatoe, pasta) and some greenary if poss (dont forget the vits and mins!!). Go to this site www.myprotien.co.uk and get your self a protein powder and a carb powder. when mixed they taste like s**t but i tell you they are a life saver. Use these when its not easy to eat. Also you may find that you are sometimes just not hungry and cant face solid food. Time for the powders to do thier thang Wink

Rest: MUST REST!!!

Probably the most over looked aspect of muscle gain! you must get 8 hours a night at least 85% of the week. Remeber, you grow when you rest, NOT in the gym.

So thats short intense workouts, plenty of food, plenty of rest! And remeber this - Stimulation, Recovery, Growth. Thats how it works.

3: Mutigym. As the other fella said, waste of time. But personnaly I think any home equipment is a waste of time. I have owned a good wieghts sets for ages and never use it. Find a gym! Theres an atmosphere there that you just cannot replicate at home! It might be intimidating the first time of two, but believe me that you WILL get respect going in there as a skinny guy. What impresses people who wieght train is EFFORT! if you walked into my gym, picked up 1kg dumb-bells and worked your tits off to get 6 reps, i would RESPECT YOU. Simple.

4: Creatine. Not needed at this stage. If youve got a few quid going nowhere then sure theres no harm, but dont think that you NEED it to be able to train. You are skinny fella, so just going to the gym and eating right will fill you out in no time flat.

Well I hope ive given you some stuff to think about, work hard and you can do it matey, no worries!

Fierce.


----------



## universal11 (Jan 3, 2006)

my last diet consists eating 4 times a day, good breakfeast, lunch with a whey protein shake around 3:00pm then dinner. now that u say something I really hit the gym hard an fast, I normaly give myself a 2 min break between sets then hit cardio for about 20mins after, its not like I have a problem getting to the gym I live 5 mins from my dads small health club. thanks for the info, I surfed the net before jonning this board and it seems to be the most professional & useful thank again


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for the complement Nick! I had forgotten all about that and had to read it all again!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

welcome bro, read learn and enjoy the ride


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

welcome bro


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree with 95% of fierce's post, apart from the biceps/triceps/shoulders 9 working sets.

Id say ok for shoulders, but less for biceps/triceps.

But hey, thats just me!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

'3: Mutigym. As the other fella said, waste of time. But personnaly I think any home equipment is a waste of time. I have owned a good wieghts sets for ages and never use it. Find a gym! Theres an atmosphere there that you just cannot replicate at home! It might be intimidating the first time of two, but believe me that you WILL get respect going in there as a skinny guy. What impresses people who wieght train is EFFORT! if you walked into my gym, picked up 1kg dumb-bells and worked your tits off to get 6 reps, i would RESPECT YOU. Simple'

Couldn't agree more good post and great point, you should post that as a gym motivation sticky.

Well said Fierce


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah i thought it was a good post when i read it

*pats fierce on the back*

Nick


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcome m8 :lol:


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to musclechat.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

ah, fella's (Fierce wipes tear from eye...)

Thanks alot people, glad you found it useful 

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi m8


----------

